# Breaking my px4 storm 9mm down.. Help please...



## lonewolf392 (Mar 14, 2012)

alright first of all.. im pretty new to guns and the px4 storm is my first gun.. i was watching a youtube video and successfully took it apart .. when going to put it back together it seems the recoil spring went on... but the rest of my gun is still apart .... I could show pictures if thats possible... but either way now i dont know how to get the recoil spring off (If you see the pictures you can see its the only piece still on) and thus cant do anything with the weapon..

figured out the pictures so here goes..\\\pictures are JPG but dont seem to upload....

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.350796724958556.76198.100000846931443&type=3

I uploaded it to my facebook .. so theres the pictures i hope that helps


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you read the owners manual? I'd like to help but, I have no idea what you are talking about and your pictures are not there. Did you force the recoil assembly into the frame before the barrel and with out the locking block? When you say the rest of the pistol is still apart is where you really lost me. There would be only four parts for a basic field strip: 1. The barrel; 2. The frame; 3. The recoil assembly; 4. The locking block.


----------



## lonewolf392 (Mar 14, 2012)

denner said:


> Did you read the owners manual? I'd like to help but, I have no idea what you are talking about and your pictures are not there. Did you force the recoil assembly into the frame before the barrel and with out the locking block? When you say the rest of the pistol is still apart is where you really lost me. There would be only four parts for a basic field strip: 1. The barrel; 2. The frame; 3. The recoil assembly; 4. The locking block.


I don't know why the pictures arnt working now ....but I had the weapon completely field stripped and then put it back together when I was putting the slide back on ..it wasn't completely on rigght so it didn't line up...the rest came off ..the slide the barrel and recoil assembly ...the lOcking block stayed on and now I don't know how to get it off to reattach it to the barrel... Sorry for any confusion ..I lost the owners manual ...by the way


----------



## lonewolf392 (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry for more clarity it is the "Central block" that is in and the part that I now cannot remove


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The locking block rides on top of the barrel in the cut out groove of the barrel. How you managed to make the the barrel and slide come removed from underneath the central block is interesting. BTW you can go to beretta's website and download the pdf of the manual. Is the central block wedged in the Frame?


----------



## lonewolf392 (Mar 14, 2012)

I will download it when I get home...it appears like the central block is in perfectly but ..it could be wedged in there ..would it be possible to even free it or would I have to take it to a gunsmith?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

lonewolf392 said:


> I will download it when I get home...it appears like the central block is in perfectly but ..it could be wedged in there ..would it be possible to even free it or would I have to take it to a gunsmith?


Lube it up well, make sure it is aligned and try to gently move it forward and out of the frame by gently tapping it out, if it's too tight you may damage the firearm and a gunsmith would be your best option.


----------



## lonewolf392 (Mar 14, 2012)

denner said:


> Lube it up well, make sure it is aligned and try to gently move it forward and out of the frame by gently tapping it out, if it's too tight you may damage the firearm and a gunsmith would be your best option.


I tryed just using my fingers ealier it's in there real good.. I'll try lubeing it up ..what should I use to try and tap it out?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Something non metal, back of a screw driver, small rubber mallet or something along those lines. You must make sure the central block fits into the groove of the barrel before assembly back on the frame.Pull the central block slightly forward to ensure that the barrel rotates and you're good to go. If it won't budge even after oiling I'd even try liquid dish soap, but make sure you rinse all the soap off the frame afterwards with water, dry, and rem-oil the heck out of it and wipe off as much excess oil as you can.


----------



## lonewolf392 (Mar 14, 2012)

denner said:


> Something non metal, back of a screw driver, small rubber mallet or something along those lines. You must make sure the central block fits into the groove of the barrel before assembly back on the frame.


Ok thanks a lot man I will try soon as I get off work hopefully it will. Come free


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.berettausa.com/products/px4-storm-full-size-9mm/#tabid_2

You can download the manual from this page.

The way I do it is once you place the barrel in the slide properly, tilt the slide up a little so that the barrel rest's against the breech towards the rear, rotate the barrel all the way to the left, insert the recoil spring into the central block, insert the recoil spring into the front of the pistol, pull back just a little if needed on the central block to line up the central block groove with the barrel groove and until you are familiar with reassembly I'd check by pulling back on the central block slightly to make sure the barrel is rotating, then put it back on the frame.


----------

